# Older Craftsman 12" Bandsaw....should I refurbish it or sell it?



## Cory

I need some expert help. I have an old Craftsman model #113.243440 12" bandsaw and a model #113.298090 table saw that I am contemplating refurbishing. I've plugged them both in and turned them on and the blades will cut, but it's pretty rough. I would imagine that at a minimum the bandsaw willl need new tires, blades, new switch and power cord. The table saw's fence is shot, but the motor runs pretty well. Not sure what else might be lurking.

Do you guys think it's worth my time to try and refurbish the saw or sell it and put the proceeds towards a new bandsaw?

Here are some pics

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3606/3379542241_617d09eaa8.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3428/3379536411_be333da2ce.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3595/3380354326_507e39c7b5.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3561/3380353336_8b4bcd228d.jpg?v=0


----------



## ajosephg

IMHO neither these saws at their best are very good. Therefore if it were me I'd go for new, especially the band saw.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

That is a picture of my bandsaw. I purchase it around 1977 when I graduated from the Maine school of Luthiery. I made a dozen guitars then got married and moved. 6 months ago over 30 years later I redid the shop, cleaned the saw up, took it all apart and lubricated it and aligned the thing. It's running the same tires, switch, and right now one of several 30 year old craftsman bandsaw blades. Today I did some resawing of a 5" piece of oak. It may not be up to the new ones but it works well. The only difference I can see is that my table is solid cast. Yours seems to be striated? Possibly sheet metal?
If I were you I'd clean it up and see what it can do. Then get another one if you need to. This one can always be fitted with a course blade for rough cutting.
BTW, the switch, mechanism, and motor are tough. I doubt if they'd need replacing.


----------



## Bureaucrat

I have a Craftsman Table saw with that fence system on it and I tell it was shot when I bought it brand new in 1981.


----------



## Cory

Thanks for the input guys. I've never refurbished a tool before, so I'm a little nervous about getting into it. I'll probably take it apart and see what I can get into. Worst case scenairio I'll Craigs List it and take what I can get.


----------



## LesB

If you want a good preforming saw junk these and buy a quality saw, 16" or 18" in you can afford it. I really like the Powermatic or Jets. It will last the rest of your lifetime and cut almost anything a hobbyist can desire. You will never be happy with those old Craftsman saws….or even a new Craftsman for that matter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sort of depends on the level of preformance you require. I agree my craftsman table saw fence was shot when I brought it home new in the mid 70's. Most of what I have done is rough carpentry up to this point. I may find in the near future it is a thing of the past ;-))


----------



## marcb

As someone who has refurbished every tool in his shop I can tell you that you really want to start with a tool that is worth the effort.

Those 2 tools are moderately OK tools. With lots of love and attention you might get them performing decent. But its hit or miss. Emmerson (models that start with 113) had some quality control issues in the 80's which gave Craftsman the start of their bad name in power tools.


----------



## Cory

What do you guys think would be a fair price to ask for these tools when I sell them on Craigs List?


----------



## brianinpa

Current economic situations will probably only let you get may $50.00 a piece max.

It sounds like you are leaning towards selling them? If so, I suggest finding better saws to begin your restoration effort. I believe these saws (or others made during this time frame - mid to lat 70's) have too much of a Japanese lineage for them to be worth saving. Something 15 or more years older would be a vast improvement.

Good luck and good hunting!


----------



## Cory

Man, $50? That's really not even worth my time to get them cleaned up. Thanks for all the input and information, guys. As usual, there's a wealth of knowledge here.


----------



## marcb

I wouldn't clean them up. Low sale prices dictate a minimal amount of effort on your part.

I'd put them up as $100 OBO for each and see what happens


----------



## rsharp

Cory, I faced a similar situation with the same model about one year ago. I cleaned it up, put on new tires and bearings for about $60. It works like a charm for me and I've used it to make hundreds of cuts.

Would I like a new saw? Sure. But for the price, my Craftsman serves me well. Hope this helps.


----------



## laflaone

Cory, I have a Craftsman 12" bandsaw, model 113..

Cory, I have a Craftsman 12" bandsaw, model 113.24350, which I have had over 30 years. It does a very good job, because I take care of it, and very carefully fine tune it. The wheels are in parallax, tires are new when needed, etc. I suspect that a properly tuned 30 year old craftsman is as good as a 3 year old "top of the line" bandsaw that some would not keep in top shape. By the way, I had to replace one of the bearing adjustment arms a year ago. Went on the Sears parts list website, looked up the part, and had it in less than a week. Care to make a wager how many of the "top end" brands will be around 30 years from now, much less can you order the parts?


----------



## Neodogg

Not sure about doing much with a direct drive motor TS, I was able to clean up my g-pa's "54 contractor craftsman TS and works like a charm, the fence even stays square! I'd focus more on the band saw if I was going to work on either one. just my 2d


----------



## donbee

I have a ShopSmith bandsaw on its own base. It came with the SS I bought 27 years ago. Last year I decided I wanted to make it better than it was so I got new urethane tires and some good guide blocks, and then I proceeded to tear it down and start from scratch.
When I got to the point of installing a new blade to true it up I found out where the real design flaw was. There is no adjustment for the top wheel, relative to tracking.
I called the ShopSmith "tech service" and was connected to a woman who claimed to be an expert in bandsaws. I asked. 
She told me I would have to BEND the arm for the top wheel to adjust for tracking. (!) I asked if there was something I could buy to provide better adjustment and she, with some irritation told me that was it. That's just the way it is. I said I had consulted with other experts in the field and they offered a number of ways they adjust other brands of bandsaws. She fired back that she didn't care what othet manufacturers did, THAT WAS THE WAY SHOP********************H DID IT!!!!!
That wasn't the first time I had received an ear blistering from a so-called tech expert at ShopSmith, even though I have never given them any reason to get nasty. I've stuck with the machine for all these years and have kept it in good operating condition.
So my advice is this: Don't hope for conventional technical assistance from SS and don't look for that band saw to give the kind of service and flexibility other, better bandsaws deliver. As soon as I can see my way clear to buy a MUCH better saw, this one will be all taillights!
Nevertheless, I prize the rest of the ShopSmith for its flexibiliity and precision. I still use it everyday when working in the shop, utilizing its strengths and recognizing its shortcomings.
It is, by far, the best drill press I have ever had. I keep it, for the most part, set up as a multifunction sandind center with the 6×48 belt sander, a drumsander and a 16" disc sander installed. It is, by no stretch of the imagination, a good tablesaw and I haven't had a tablesaw blade on it for some years.
That's the story on my long experience with ShopSmith, the good and sometimes the bad.
Best regards from a septuagenarian woodworker,
d


----------



## Karson

I've Got the sears bandsaw like you post. I bought it new in the 60's I've gone through thousands of feet of blades since I've owned it. i welded up my own blades and made kids toys. I used 1/16" blades.

I keep it around for using small fine blades which makes it easier to use than the bigger bandsaw. So I use bigger blades in the big saw and smaller blades in the Sears saw.

If you've got the room, I'd keep it and when you are ready to upgrade, put it in a corner and pull it out for those special tasks.


----------



## Hillsboro

Guys I know this is a very old thread, but I could not resist adding my 2 cents.

I have my father's Craftsman bandsaw, the exact model noted at the start. I have just performed maintenance on it and for a piece of equipment that is close to 40 years old it runs like champ and does what I need it to do. I keep my equipment in good condition, I replace worn parts, and upgrade things that make what I have better (a new fence for my table saw for example).

Spend some time and try to put the bandsaw back in good operating condition. Maybe you spend a couple of hundred bucks, but give it a try. It it does not work, then go get a new one.

Yes, I would love a new bandsaw (a Laguna at Woodsmith is going for about $1,100 and a Rikon for $800+). However, there are other things that I can do with that kind of money (taking my wife to Key West and away from the snow).

Phil from Hillsboro, VA


----------

